# Can I take my lorazepam the morning of test?



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I take lorazepam occasionaly for slight anxiety and sleep problem. Is it ok to take this w/the slightest sip of water the day of my test? I would obviously tell the dr. I have taken it. It's only .5 mg which is a small amount.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't think it would be a problem as long as the doctor knows, especially if you don't want anxiety before the test!Liz


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks. I will call his office beforehand to double check. I'm sure it's ok. Very small amount anyway.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Call ahead and see. (always good to check all meds, like I take a diuretic for blood pressure and I am not supposed to take it in the morning of something when they put an IV in or surgery because it makes me pee more and makes it harder to balance the fluids and stuff from the IV)Are we talking a test you would need to be sedated for? If you are being sedated they need to know all medications you take because somethings interact and you may go deeper than they expect.For blood tests and other things they tend to be more likely to allow you to take medications in the morning even if you need to be fasting for them.K.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

yes-it's a colonoscopy so I will be sedated. This is such a small amount I'm sure it won't matter. But I will call the dr and just let the secretary know to ask him. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem is that when you combine sedating drugs you often get more than an additive effect.It is why so many people accidently overdose when they drink alcohol and take sleeping pills or anti-anxiety meds.Instead of getting 2+2=4you get what is called synergy where it is more like 2+2=8Some interactions are more dangerous than others, so please double check. You don't want to stop breathing or anything because you go a bit too far under when they don't expect it.K.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks. I will check. I'm sure it's no problem. Like I said it's such a small amount. But better safe than sorry right? Although I wouldn't mind being further under. Last time I felt EVERYTHING and he had to stop.


----------

